# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  США грозят Беларуси

## JAHolper

После переговоров США с Польшей, в Белом доме вышли справочные документы, в которых говорится о неприемлемости диктатуры в Беларуси. США требует у Лукашенко освобождения кандидатов и расширения прав средств массовой информации. Барак Обама пообещал оказывать на Беларусь максимально возможное давление и вводить санкции для всех лиц причастных к несправедливому ущемлению прав.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

оО нами уже жестоко занялись штаты 
будем думать, что это к лучшему...
не помешало бы и их вмешательство в наш кризис

----------


## Carlen

Наш кризис начался 20 лет назад, и думается если они не вмешались ранее, то не вмешаются и сейчас

----------


## vova230

А у нас очередные маневры начинаются. Подготовка к войне что-ли?

----------


## Mouse

Наше правительсво не "чешится" по поводу угроз от США,ЕС по одной причине - им нечем угрожать. Так как доля иностранного капитала в нашей стране малая, то мы не зависим от их мнения. Хоть в этом плюс. А вот если бы наша экономика глубоко увязла в их капитале, тогда мы бы прислушивались...

----------


## JAHolper

Помощник госсекретаря США - Майкл Познер - признал, что ситуация в Беларуси вызывает "серьезные опасения". "Положение ужасное, правительство подавило не только политическую оппозицию, но и гражданское общество".
Правительство США намерено увеличивать давление на Беларусь и призывает к этому другие страны. В том числе, переговоры ведутся с Россией.

----------


## Mouse

Мало нам наших вертухаев, так еще и залётные будут давить на народ! Нарвуться америкосы. Вот отправим к ним нашего вожака, наведет там порядок, будут знать! А то говорливость повышеная у нации макдака, совсем БТ не смотрят, страх потеряли.

----------


## Гражданин РБ

Пусть США не суют нос не в свою страну! Прекратят нам постаки с MacDonalds и здоровее ж мы будем! Если выбирать из двух сторон - Беларусь+Россия=ЕДИНЫ!

США не сможет задавить такую связку...ну остаёться только надеяться что нас РФ не кинет...

----------

